# Traded in my 335d



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Flyingman said:


> Funny that you still hang around this site!


I'm still enamored with diesels and will likely try another one after they sort out the problems with diesels in the US. I'm not sure US owners are necessarily having more problems than in Europe; I think the problem is the lack if experienced technicians at the US BMW dealers who know how to service and repair diesel automobiles. I am trying to keep up with what is going on with BMW diesel owners as they rack up more miles.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

AutoUnion said:


> Congrats! no 3.0T Q though?


No after driving a 2.0T and a 3.0T, I decided the 2.0T is all I need for a daily commuter. I'll put about 40K on it and then might try the A6 3.0 TDI.


----------



## OILPowered (Jun 16, 2012)

It's a little troubling to come here with all the carbon building up talk lately after frequenting the TDI forum where the dark cloud was the HPFP. 

Either I have a keen ability to choose cars with major reliability issues (we are talking German CR diesels here after, so that is a possibility) or we are all suffering a bit from Forum Phobia where "problems" get magnified to disproportional status. 

I'm not discounting people's problems, but I'm holding on to my opinion that the carbon build up problems are still affecting only a small percent of our ds (seems driving patterns and fuel quality does play a role here as well) Of course, as we rack miles on these cars, the truth should become more apparent. 

Just my 2 c-


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

OILPowered said:


> It's a little troubling to come here with all the carbon building up talk lately after frequenting the TDI forum where the dark cloud was the HPFP.
> 
> Either I have a keen ability to choose cars with major reliability issues (we are talking German CR diesels here after all) or we are all suffering a bit from Forum Phobia where "problems" get magnified to disproportional status.
> 
> ...


Prior buying the E90 2010 335d, I had a E39 1998 528i. This car was very reliable. I forgot exactly, but I think I had to visit one or twice the dealer for check engine light.

With the 335d, I had many check engine light that resulted in 8 visits to the dealer (20 May 2011, 20 Oct 2011, 29 Nov 2011, 24 Jul 2012, 23 Oct 2012, 18 and 28 Jan 2013, 27 Feb). Each time, the car was at the dealer from 2 days to over a week (parts not available locally). In addition to the 8 visits, I had 2 recall plus 3 services.

Two weeks ago, the car went in limp mode. The car had no power, the Engine malfunction did turn yellow but the check engine light did not turn ON. After securely reaching home, turning OFF and back ON the engine did clear the limp mode. Because the check engine light is not ON, my SA suggested me to drive the car for now. I did run a scan, I have three shadow codes (or pending fault code): 4592, 4593 and 4B81. The first two codes are related to injector 2 and 4 and the last one is the EGR.

I know I am not the only one that is having problems with this car. However, I do not know if it is widespread or isolated. I like the car but I am tired of these frequent visits to the dealer. At this time, I do not have an extended warranty and I do not want to own this car without one. My warranty is valid up to Nov 2013. Soon I will have to decide, should I get an extended warranty or dump the car?


----------



## OILPowered (Jun 16, 2012)

montr said:


> Prior buying the E90 2010 335d, I had a E39 1998 528i. This car was very reliable. I forgot exactly, but I think I had to visit one or twice the dealer for check engine light.
> 
> With the 335d, I had many check engine light that resulted in 8 visits to the dealer (20 May 2011, 20 Oct 2011, 29 Nov 2011, 24 Jul 2012, 23 Oct 2012, 18 and 28 Jan 2013, 27 Feb). Each time, the car was at the dealer from 2 days to over a week (parts not available locally). In addition to the 8 visits, I had 2 recall plus 3 services.
> 
> ...


I definitely don't blame you or discount your misfortune. As a side note, the EGR system also appears to play a role as many have pointed out.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## cliffj (Mar 11, 2007)

Well, I'll likely have my d for a while. Just rolled over 52K problem free miles. My daily commute is around 35 miles each way, with 60% highway at 80 mph. For the last 30K miles, I've been using a can of Liqui Moly Diesel Purge about every other month, but will plan on using it monthly going forward. 

I also used the Lubro Moly engine treatment routine on my 08 335i, which had 85K trouble free miles when I traded for the d.

YMMV.


----------



## mecodoug (Nov 30, 2007)

What does the liqui moly additive do?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## cliffj (Mar 11, 2007)

Here is a good link to their products. I think I have been using the Diesel Purge incorrectly.

http://www.liqui-moly.us/liquimoly/produktdb.nsf/id/us_dieseladditives_nt000210a6.html?Opendocument&land=US


----------



## Tedj101 (Nov 24, 2009)

Happy335dOwner said:


> Gosh, erstwhile 335dlover, you are making me feel like I should start acting my age, having bought a new 1971 BMW 2002 way back when. I am hoping to hold onto my current hot rod until one day they find me in my garage with my cold stiff hands gripping the steering wheel. Which some days feels like not that far off. As I said to one of the other E90post.com forum members, the car is so much fun to drive and on my last tank of fuel, even when goosing it considerably to play with the new JBD, I still got 34.9 mpg. I'm really sorry for the guys who have had problems with the D. So far I have been blessed/lucky with mine. Good luck with your new one. It's all good.


Age hasn't got much to do with it. I have a 335d which I like a lot, but I recently bought a Fiat Abarth for fun... (Auto trans in the BMW just gets to me...) Oh, I'm 71 and don't expect to buy anything slower in the foreseeable future!

<TED>


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

Tedj101 said:


> Age hasn't got much to do with it. I have a 335d which I like a lot, but I recently bought a Fiat Abarth for fun... (Auto trans in the BMW just gets to me...) Oh, I'm 71 and don't expect to buy anything slower in the foreseeable future!
> 
> <TED>


Bless you, Ted. It's great to find someone a tad older on the forum.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Tedj101 (Nov 24, 2009)

Happy335dOwner said:


> Bless you, Ted. It's great to find someone a tad older on the forum.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


As I said, age really hasn't got much to do with it. It is a state of mind. I was racing motorcycles till I was 63... (After a while that takes a toll on your body, though<g>...)

<TED>


----------



## 5SeriesNatsFan (Mar 8, 2010)

I'll be 69 in October. Good to see us old guys still have what JFK called "Vigah!" But I am happy with my new 5 series. I'll keep in touch on this forum and see how you dieselers are faring.


----------

